# pit bull stickers



## cEElint

was scouring eBay looking for some new pit bull/bully stickers.. came across a few that i like.. just sharing in case anyone else wants some

PUMA like decal
pitbull decal sticker dog breed *free shipping | eBay









this one would be great for the middle of a window
PITBULL TRUCK CAR BUMPER BACK WINDOW STICKER DECAL 002 | eBay









Pitbull Sticker White Oval Dog Puppy Euro Vinyl Decal Cute Car Window Pit Bull | eBay









Pitbull Dog Angel With Wings Decal Window Sticker | eBay









I LOVE MY PITBULL 6" DECAL STICKER VINYL CAR WINDOW LAPTOP CELL PHONE HEART DOG | eBay









this one reminded me of Dosia
2 Pitbull Vinyl Decal Pit Bull sticker dog JDM 4x4 MMA | eBay









i have one of these on my truck already
Pitbull Dog Sticker Decal Pair | eBay

haha
DOG SIGN PIT BULL BUMPER STICKERS SMARTER AND RIDES SHOTGUN | eBay


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

I'm ordering the one you said reminds you of Dosia. Reminds me of Bella lol! Or any uncropped dog for that matter  I was having a hard time finding stickers with floppy ear dogs. Good post! Thanks!


----------



## American_Pit13

I like em.. To bad no ebay for me  lol


----------



## EL CUCO

Cool stickers...I saw that honor roll student one the other day on the street. I died laughing!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

This is on my car & I love it,
I have been pondering what to put with it;
such as some text or something.

Any ideas?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

I'd put your dog's name under it


----------



## EckoMac

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> This is on my car & I love it,
> I have been pondering what to put with it;
> such as some text or something.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have that one too. Reminded me most of Ecko. Not a lot of Bully stickers out there that don't look all mean and tough.


----------

